# Open Guard



## SammyB57 (Dec 29, 2004)

What are the strengths and weaknesses of the open guard? Who are some people who are successful with the open guard?
http://www.depethrote.com/images/yves_kick.gif


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 29, 2004)

Strengths
1. Easier to do some kind of sweep
2. Submissions are easier to do (arm bars)
3. Transitisions to a different postion

Weakness
1. Easier to pass the guard
2. They can leg lock you easier

Bob


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 30, 2004)

Kempojujutsu said:
			
		

> Strengths
> 1. Easier to do some kind of sweep
> 2. Submissions are easier to do (arm bars)
> 3. Transitisions to a different postion
> ...


I would beg to differ with your assessment of weaknesses. My personal experience with the open guard is that leaving the feet seperate allows for much faster adaptation to shifts in direction by your opponent, and much greater control of his options via how you apply pressure with your legs to his torso. 

Leaving them flapping unconsiously in the air leaves you susceptible to getting an ankle locked up, true. But once you are aware of the setups and positioning your opponent has to go through to get there, you can respond faster with open than with closed. Open allows for flexibility and speed. Only the monolith is unstable, and closing down (and then protecting it in the closed position) sets you up for being passed or locked waay more than open

Open, you can feel the direction the guy's headed, and pivot on your hips to follow his momentum, disallowing the pass. Closed, all your energy goes to maintaining the guard, instead of to adapting to the moment-by-moment changes in weight distribution and strategic "tells" (as in a poker tell)...unintentional telegraphs.

Respectfully,

Dave


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, you have to open your guard to do just about anything, closed guard is just a temporary lock down position for the most part, not the place you want to stay.  There are a few things you can set up, but to really start pressuring someone you have to open up.

Beginners tend to favor the closed guard, not so much because they can pull stuff off from their, but because it is the easiest one they can hold.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Beginners tend to favor the closed guard, not so much because they can pull stuff off from their, but because it is the easiest one they can hold.



Yeah, I was in that stage for some time. It felt much safer there, but it was hard to get much going!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was in that stage for some time. It felt much safer there, but it was hard to get much going!



Closed guard is definitely a good tool to help you get a sense of where everything is and slow things down.  I often used it for just that.  Closed my guard and then I knew where my opponents arms and legs were, gave me a second to think, however, it also gave him that advantage as well.


----------



## grapplingmastery (Dec 12, 2005)

It all depends on how you use it. It has great application especially for transitioning which in my opinion, is what the guard is for. It is mainly a transition defensive position with some exceptions. Used properly it is very useful. The closed guard can also be very useful, as long as you know how to set up something else with it.


----------

